# My Grow room



## papheteer (Mar 17, 2015)

Thought I'd share a photo of my growroom. I don't have any more space!! Plants have grown a lot since I last posted a photo of my stand here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32520


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2015)

As one of my coworkers likes to say frequently, 'bumper to bumper'


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice and well organized. Your plants look happy!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking good! What kind of lights do you have? Also, how do you water? Thanks.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 17, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Looking good! What kind of lights do you have? Also, how do you water? Thanks.



At the top, 4 4' T5HO lamps. Middle, 4 t8's. Bottom, 2 T5Ho's. I water everything by hand using a watering can and a bucket. Lots of work but at least I get to inspect them everytime I water.


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2015)

great lightstand! plants all look as healthy and happy as can be.

how many hours are the lights on? 

watering like that is tough work--i feel your pain!! someday i'd like to build a setup with a drainage system.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2015)

Time to add another stand...


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Time to add another stand...



yes! you can grow twice as many!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking good and definitely time for another stand!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice healthy plants... Love that setup..


----------



## papheteer (Mar 17, 2015)

Justin said:


> yes! you can grow twice as many!



I really really wish I could. The room is very small. I don't think there's enough space for another stand. Plus I have heat issues as it is. Too bad coz I still have some plants in my parents' basement that are not doing as well as these plants that I want to bring to this room.


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2015)

All of your plants have such nice healthy color. I think it
might be time for a greenhouse!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like a Parvi paradise. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Mar 18, 2015)

Your a brachy fanatic!!! Which do you have in bloom? Can you post the pictures please?


----------



## papheteer (Mar 18, 2015)

troy said:


> Your a brachy fanatic!!! Which do you have in bloom? Can you post the pictures please?



But I have way more parvis than brachys! I post all my bloom in the Photos section.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 18, 2015)

Stunning setup!


----------



## troy (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok


----------



## dbarron (Mar 18, 2015)

I see wiggle room for at least two or three more paphs


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 22, 2015)

I see unused vertical spaces. But first, you need to set up drainage on the existing shelves. Contact me for help with drainage.


----------

